# 1st Kindle 3 rumors from CES, courtesy of Engadget



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

Link here: http://www.engadget.com/2010/01/07/mirasol-shows-prototype-reader-like-device-playing-back-color-vi/

Engadget got hands on with a new display from Mirasol that offers color video playback and offered speculation that this may be the new display for a Kindle. If true, I hope only for a text/art-book format, but am sure that some folks will find it exciting. I'm on the the single-function device bandwagon as I've got my other needs covered--unless someone manages to get true slate/tablet functionality into an ereader.


----------



## ulysses (Dec 20, 2009)

I just got my kindle 2,i hope i dont regret it now,haha. If it does come to kindle though, its an automatic win for amazon. It will be very expensive though because of such new technology.


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

There are so many ereaders being released at CES, it will be interesting to see what Harvey brings back.  All I really need is something to read on (the K2 is doing fine), but it will be fun to watch the technology grow


----------



## askenase13 (Mar 1, 2009)

I've seen two videos from CES about the Qualcomm Mirasol screens, and rumors of a possible partnesrhip with Amazon for Kindle 3.  Frankly, it lines up with my own prediction that color is essential and that it would NOT be E-ink that does it.  (Thoush I predicted 2012).  I'm very encouraged and excited by this.

I think Bezos wants to really up the ante with kindle 3- and color screens are the way to do it, ESPECIALLY if not backlit.  So this would appear to be perfect IF they can produce as promised.


----------



## moreta (Jan 7, 2010)

Someone will come out with color as it's the obvious next step. I'm afraid it will be very expensive at first, but prices will go down as they typically do. I'm so glad we now live the Start Trek world that I wanted when the original series was on air. I now have a tri-corder (blackberry) and an e-reader. So glad we did it in my lifetime.  

P.S. Yes I'm a geek.


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

I just hope that if the price goes up for a color model, that they keep a b/w version.  I don't need color for pleasure reading, but would need one for business use.  Frankly, at this point, I wouldn't mind a Kindle-lite.  Just books/subscriptions, wireless for Kindlestore download or personal document delivery only, no wikipedia or other wireless access for about $159-$199. My husband could use one that was even cheaper and doesn't have any type of wireless. Just like our home has a few flavors of ipod, we could use a few for Kindling.


----------



## kindle zen (Mar 18, 2009)

looks very interesting.  i wonder if battery life can match or maybe exceed a current generation e-ink screens.  we'll see.


----------



## mwvickers (Jan 26, 2009)

I'm not tech savvy, so I'm confused.  Is it e-ink, backlit, or what?


----------



## mwvickers (Jan 26, 2009)

Here's another article that discusses how it works a little more, though not much.

http://www.foxnews.com/scitech/2010/01/07/exclusive-tech-gen-kindle-revealed/?test=latestnews


----------



## Patra (Feb 24, 2009)

I hope that if this is indeed where the Kindle 3 is going that they keep making and marketing the K2.  The K2 does all I need it to do.  You don't mess with perfection!


----------



## jaybird123 (Mar 10, 2009)

Very interesting piece of technology which is going to be very hard to resist.


----------



## waynep (Dec 22, 2009)

Whatever happens, they need a price point model no higher that the current K2. I think a color version would be higher priced in the beginning even if for no other reason than they can command a higher price for color. If the K3 is higher priced than the current K2, then they definitely need to keep making and marketing the K2 even if that means lowering the price of the K2 to keep a reasonable spread.


----------



## MagicalWingLT (May 12, 2009)

This isn't new stuff... The Gameboy Color and Gameboy Advance had the samething...


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

going color for the new kindle is the innovation that probably everyone expected at this point.


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

That's all very nice, but ... will it have folders??!!


----------



## lynninva (Feb 7, 2009)

MagicalWingLT said:


> This isn't new stuff... The Gameboy Color and Gameboy Advance had the samething...


The article said this has been around for quite awhile, but it is the first time they have ventured into an application with a larger screen (5.7" and possibly tablet size).


----------



## carlobee (Jul 21, 2009)

now that looks very very good!


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

I know I always said I didn't care about color... but that looks really nice.  And yeah I'm sure it's been around, but if I remember the Gameboys they don't have that kind of resolution.  Heck, my DS doesn't even have very good resolution.  I'm excited by the prospect, but would want a DX sized reader.  And I -really- would love to see them make the keyboard slide out at the bottom and make it like a good sized cell phone QWERTY board.  Them trying to balance aesthetics with usability with the current keyboards is horrid.  Just give us the buttons on the side like the DS and cut the bottom keyboard off and make a panel that slides out.  Then you don't even have to waste the space with a silly, unresponsive color touch screen.


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

I'm still on my K1 and see no need for a color Kindle for reading my novels. Having said that, however, all I can say is WOW!!! This is the future of text books! Imagine all of your text books on a DX sized eReader. Text books could even have animated explanations. Oh man, imagine National Geographic on something like this!!


----------



## Magenta (Jun 6, 2009)

Very cool.

However, me thinks we are going raise expectations for the K3 to unattainable levels - just like the yet non-existent Apple tablet and the google nexus one phone.


----------



## MagicalWingLT (May 12, 2009)

FearNot said:


> I'm still on my K1 and see no need for a color Kindle for reading my novels. Having said that, however, all I can say is WOW!!! This is the future of text books! Imagine all of your text books on a DX sized eReader. Text books could even have animated explanations. Oh man, imagine National Geographic on something like this!!


Yes I have my K1 and love it... However when the time comes that my K1 stops working, I would buy the color Kindle... Or Kindle 3, whatever it might be called...


----------



## klopus (Dec 8, 2009)

mwvickers said:


> I'm not tech savvy, so I'm confused. Is it e-ink, backlit, or what?


E-ink isn't backlit and so is this Marisol color screen.


----------



## kathygnome (Jun 29, 2009)

I don't care about color at all. If I was doing things, I'd sell a color one as a high end option, keep the kindle 2 in the middle, and sell a low end version without wireless.


----------



## Todd (Dec 16, 2009)

for you gadget lovers check this out..under $500.00....... the world's first dualbook, combining the functions of an e-reader, netbook, notepad, and audio/video recorder and player in one.
http://www.entourageedge.com/devices/entourage-edge.html


----------



## Magenta (Jun 6, 2009)

As much as I love all the possibilities from these new gadgets, I will continue to use my K2 until it totally dies.  Besides, unless I finish reading everything I purchased, I am kind of locked into the kindle model.


----------



## loca (Jan 3, 2010)

Magenta said:


> As much as I love all the possibilities from these new gadgets, I will continue to use my K2 until it totally dies. Besides, unless I finish reading everything I purchased, I am kind of locked into the kindle model.


NOthing wrong with that, all these options are just really unnecessary.

But DITTO on the folders.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I looked over the EnTourage eDGe dualbook site.
Interesting.
I am sure that at $490.00 it will get some sales.

Just sayin.....


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

im so excited


----------



## Labrynth (Dec 31, 2009)

I guess the only bonus I see to adding color and such to the screen is for books with illustrations.  Text books, art books, etc.  Otherwise, call me crazy, I just kinda wanna read some books.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Labrynth said:


> I guess the only bonus I see to adding color and such to the screen is for books with illustrations. Text books, art books, etc. Otherwise, call me crazy, I just kinda wanna read some books.


You're crazy....and so am I. I am happy that Kindle, and e-readers in general, are evolving. But I just want to read all of the e-books I've been buying for the last 15 months.
deb


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

Labrynth said:


> I guess the only bonus I see to adding color and such to the screen is for books with illustrations. Text books, art books, etc. Otherwise, call me crazy, I just kinda wanna read some books.


and cookbooks  recipes look so much more tempting in color


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

As soon as my hubby bought me K1, K2 came out.  I almost got K2....if the color version comes out I will be getting it.


----------



## DailyLunatic (Aug 4, 2009)

Jesslyn said:


> There are so many ereaders being released at CES, it will be interesting to see what Harvey brings back. All I really need is something to read on (the K2 is doing fine), but it will be fun to watch the technology grow


Not interested in color, or video. Would be interested in hearing of any 8" screens with a K2's footprint though. Doesn't look as though the iRex DR800SG is going to materialize any time soon.

Sterling
92.5% Pure


----------



## ElaineOK (Jun 5, 2009)

Improved contrast becomes a real issue for most people over 50.  I'm not there yet, but I have several friends who have not bought readers yet, because of it.

Elaine
Norman, OK


----------



## jason10mm (Apr 7, 2009)

I think we are seeing a clear split in the e-reader market.

On one side we have a small, ultraportable, low cost device for "casual" reading, meaning mostly all-text e-books with little or no interaction with the material. Basically novel readers.

Then we have fully featured, large display, processor heavy color e-readers aimed at students/businesses with lots of interaction, heavy duty display capabilities with video and web surfing, all that stuff.

The current Kindle is clearly in the former camp, and I think amazon will always support that market. The second camp seems to be where all the "next big thing" innovation is expected, and that is the battleground with all of these new e-readers. Apple certainly seems poised to make a significant contribution, as is MS, and no doubt Amazon, with all the feedback from their college trials, is not going to let it slip by them.

So if you just want a novel reader, the K2 (or DX) is fine. I can't imagine any significant improvement in the experience aside from a reduction in over-all size, marginal improvement in UI, and some ergonomic/aesthetic changes like reduction/removal of the keypad.


----------



## happyblob (Feb 21, 2009)

I personally give my vote to the simple, small devices. In my experience, bloated gadgets/softwares that try to do too many things at once don't end up doing any of those things very well. As their shortcomings becomes apparent, users get in the state of demanding for constant updates. It's not the way to live a more simple life. If I want to watch videos and surf the internet, I will bring my notebook. For reading, Kindle is enough.


----------



## geekmama (Nov 20, 2009)

I think the Kindle 3 should just stick to books, not video, it confuses the issue. But, I would like color for illustrations and book covers. Also, we could then have a true white background and get a better contrast while reading.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

Wow - -that is really exciting technology! I would be all over that on a Kindle.


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2010)

I'm still using a K1 and I'm happy with it. I will eventually upgrade though, and it will be to another Kindle. I have too large a Kindle library to ever go with another brand.


----------



## MikeD (Nov 5, 2008)

Todd said:


> for you gadget lovers check this out..under $500.00....... the world's first dualbook, combining the functions of an e-reader, netbook, notepad, and audio/video recorder and player in one.
> http://www.entourageedge.com/devices/entourage-edge.html


Yeah, I've seen that. Very cool, but the problem is the weight. 2.75 lbs. Yuk.


----------



## tsemple (Apr 27, 2009)

There are some photographs (and a lot of 'simulated' displays) at the Mirasol site that are more impressive than the video etc. from CES (which I found underwhelming), but one has to assume they have used optimal lighting, if not Photoshop, to make them really nice to look at. It seems the black/white contrast would be no worse than Kindle's e-ink screen, with color, and comparable energy efficiency, so we just need to hope that the manufacturing costs are less than or equal to e-ink. Seems like they might be able to work in a backlight as well so you can read in movie theatres and so forth  .
Will just have to wait and see I guess.


----------



## Pirate (Jul 5, 2009)

FearNot said:


> That's all very nice, but ... will it have folders??!!


If it doesn't have folders or some other way to arrange your content, I am not even remotely interested. I would like to put a lot of reference books on my DX and folders are mandatory.


----------



## Daisy1960 (Feb 10, 2009)

Todd said:


> for you gadget lovers check this out..under $500.00....... the worlds first dualbook, combining the functions of an e-reader, netbook, notepad, and audio/video recorder and player in one.
> http://www.entourageedge.com/devices/entourage-edge.html


*Then there's the typical PC-- does all of the above plus it's backlit. *


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

jason10mm said:


> I think we are seeing a clear split in the e-reader market.
> 
> On one side we have a small, ultraportable, low cost device for "casual" reading, meaning mostly all-text e-books with little or no interaction with the material. Basically novel readers.
> 
> ...


I think you've got it exactly. I am happy with my one-trick pony. I don't need color because I seldom (almost never) look at the covers and I can't remember when there was a color illustration in any of my fiction. I don't do periodicals or subscription content on my Kindle either so no need for ads, illustrations or video there. 
I also find it a little amusing that there are all the calls for the multi-function devices by the same people who'll be buying tablets and netbooks and already have smartphones that fill the gaps of all the stuff they want. I'd love to look these threads up 3 or 4 years from now when we are in the future.

Mods - Any way we could get a time capsule of a few threads? Off the top of my head, I'd say DRM, Kindle Wish list items and maybe one on the competition-to see who's still around


----------



## Daisy1960 (Feb 10, 2009)

*Jesslyn, I totally agree with you!*


----------



## benrichter (Apr 30, 2010)

Since the CES, more than 3 months ago, there is no word/rumor about the Kindle 3. I love my Kindle 2 but I think there's a lot Amazon can do to improve it. With today's technology there must be a way to combine a good ereader with tablet like features. 
Here's what I think the Amazon Kindle 3 should feature

http://www.best-ereaders.com/2010/03/21/my-thoughts-on-the-kindle-3/


----------



## SerenityFL (Jun 15, 2009)

I would like color simply for book covers and if I ever decide to order magazine or newspaper subscriptions.  

Since getting my Kindle, I have been very willing to try new authors and have purchased an entire boat load of books TBR.  Many, many times I have come to a book and wondered what it was or I've seen a book in my archive and have no recollection of what it was about based on the title alone.  I always remember a cover.  

Yes, I can get online to see the cover of the book in question but typically when this situation takes place, I've already put the laptop away for the night and am in bed, all snuggled, cats where they are going to be, ready to read myself to sleep....would be nice to see color covers as I browse through my list.

As for the video capability...not sure what, at this point, I would need it for except that it's cool!  Should this actually be the Kindle 3, I think I might wait it out a bit....if I can stand it....to see what other improvements or features they come up with.  Maybe the lighting in the video was bad but the colors looked a little washed out, sort of yellowish to me.  And also, I don't want my pages to turn like that.  

Besides, I can't afford a new Kindle every single year and what I have now works fine.  (Although I can be swayed by shiny, flashy, new!!!)


----------



## David Derrico (Nov 18, 2009)

I definitely agree that the current Kindles get the job done, and I'm more interested in actually reading books than having yet another device for Internet/Facebook access.

That being said, there are certainly some places my beloved K2 could improve: better contrast (lighter background) and faster page turns, for example. And I wouldn't complain if the screen took up almost the entire front panel (i.e., fitting a larger screen in the same size device).

And the Mirasol displays look VERY impressive. If they can keep the long battery life and easy-on-the-eyes nature of e-Ink, but add color and faster refresh rates, let's just say I'll be a tad jealous if the K3 comes out with a display like that. Color covers alone are a good enough reason for me to want one.

And I'd love to see a K3 (B&W version for $149) and a K3c (color version for $259).


----------



## pacificd (Apr 24, 2010)

if they launch some color stuff they should totally keep K2 and dx. Dx is just itching for the education market. k2 seems to do well. welcome color.


----------



## Rye (Nov 18, 2008)

I also would want color..if only for book covers. It'd be nice to have it for mags and such as well though. I like looking at the covers and think it should stand out next to the title of the book. That's just me though.


----------



## DailyLunatic (Aug 4, 2009)

David Derrico said:


> That being said, there are certainly some places my beloved K2 could improve: better contrast (lighter background) and faster page turns, for example. And I wouldn't complain if the screen took up almost the entire front panel (i.e., fitting a larger screen in the same size device).


I am holding off buying until I have had a chance to see the next Kindle for that very reason. An 8" screen on the K2 footprint would be joy for these bad eyes.

Failing that, I would like to see a DX with unbreakable screen. Within reason, the bigger the better (at least for me), but all the reports I have seen on cracks and the like have given me pause. I get the impression its like carrying around a pane of glass all the time. Set something on top of it and <snick> its all over.

They can keep the color. Seems that everyone wants to turn the Kindle into a tablet PC. I blame too much Star Trek. 

Sterling
92.5% Pure


----------

